# Who has the best snowcat operation?



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

I don't know much about them, but I know the Steamboat area also has a snowcat company, Snowcat Skiing in Steamboat Springs, Colorado with Steamboat Powdercats that operates in the Buffalo Pass area. Not your granite skirted vertical, but I bet they have good snow with killer glades and tree skiing. Looks like the cat holds 10. Prices look good at $400 a head, unless you consider the buy out at $4k.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

-k- said:


> I don't know much about them, but I know the Steamboat area also has a snowcat company


Yeah, from their website it looks pretty cool. But I looked at their calendar and almost all the weekends were allready booked full - could still be a lot of fun for a mid-week powder day.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Yea I am plannin a heli trip up to AK or BC this year and it is not cheap!! 

If you are looking into payin for heli time I would also say to invest in a ticket to BC or AK. From what I have seen and for the coin you have to drop there is better terrain / snow out there than the stuff we have here around Colorado. 

Ski cooper's cat op is fun if they have snow.. San Juan has a better chance of gettin good snow and has better terrain... The steamboat guys compete more than some others with privates on snowmachines but the terrain and snow are usually great.

I would also look into - well I cant think of the name right now but the are around Jackson Wy and super fun. Not a bad drive and they will have better snow most of the time.

Gotta love a choice like this.. Kinda hard to go wrong with any of these choices!!


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

steamboat powdercats is a great operation. a former employer took several of us on a trip with them a few years ago. the guides were great. the terrain and snow were great. and the accommodations for lunch were top notch. i would highly recommend them.


----------



## hullflyer (Aug 22, 2004)

If you are looking to ski the San Juans check out El Diablo Snowcat Tours. Great guys. Fun terrain. El Diablo Snowcat Skiing & Snowboarding - Durango and Silverton, Colorado - Guided Mountain Tours


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

I've also been on the Steamboat Powdercats operation. I had one of the most epic days of skiing in my life on Buff Pass- just sick. Over 4' of champagne. One of my buddies is a guide for them, and I know a lot of the guys that work there- they're good people. Truly, a quality company and worth the money. They emphasize safety, but they don't hold back terrain unless it's really dangerous. 

They also offer a very reasonable Avy Safety class; run also on Buff Pass from the cat. The machine allows then to get you right to good location for digging test pits, and the tracks really simulate an avalanche deposition zone for beacon practice. I think a couple of Buzzards have been on it- Dave Frank went last year, I think. I did mine 2 years ago. 

I've wanted to check out the Monarch operation as well, but I haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

You've been spoiled with monarch (both price and terrain). I've done San Juan and they are pretty sick. They have incredible terrain (but I don't know the cost). You might think about doubling it up with a day at Silverton Ski Area.


----------



## ritatheraft (May 22, 2007)

I live outside Steamboat & Powder Cats is awesome. But, check out the Grand Targhee powder cat ski outfit operating off the mountain... done that as well and it is sweet!! cheapish too. $500 for a full day i believe


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Here is another vote for El Diablo. They are on top of molas pass so the snow holds way better that San juan Snow Cats. The owner/guides are boaters and very mellow. They will do all in their power to give you a great trip.


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

San Juan Ski Company (based out of Purgatory/DMR) has WAY better and way more terrain than El Diablo especially if you're going in the spring.... Diablo's guides are a little more on the chill side thou and I'm pretty sure they're the less expensive of the two. 

I have not been to San Juan Snowcats (out of Creede) but have heard good things about their terrain as well.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

storm11 said:


> San Juan Ski Company (based out of Purgatory/DMR) has WAY better and way more terrain than El Diablo especially if you're going in the spring.... Diablo's guides are a little more on the chill side thou and I'm pretty sure they're the less expensive of the two.
> 
> I have not been to San Juan Snowcats (out of Creede) but have heard good things about their terrain as well.


ditto...terrain with San Juan Ski Co is way sicker (and is alot tougher to accessin human powered mode)

Have you thought about Steamboat? What about Steamboat? Steamboat is the way to go! (oh yea...you said you already checked and they were booked....hmmmm maybe you should try steamboat.)


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Heli for $1300 is still a deal considering its $10K to get upto Alaska and upper BC.

Has anyone done the Hellitrax copter action? the terrain on the webiste (bunch of photos) looks unreal. Like the best stuff Silverton has to offer. Some friends of mine are interested in it.

I've done the Targhee snowcat operation...very fun. I think they are putting a lift to the top of the snowcat mtn next year. bummer


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

*right on!*

Thanks for the opinions everyone - I will try and spend a weekend on one of the San Juan operations, probably El Diablo or SJSC out of Creede. I might also try and sneak a Tuesday or Wednesday in on Steamboat's Cat. Now all we need is snow!


----------



## snowfish (Jun 19, 2007)

*Vail Powder Guides...*

I am suprised nobody has mentioned VGP- Vail Powder Guides. They operate within the Vail Pass Winter Rec area and the owners/ guides, Ben and Jenna are great people. They run a very safe operation and have access to some phenomenal terrain. My only advice would be to book mid-week with them to avoid the sledneck crowds that amass on weekends. Good chance you'll have the cat all to yourself, midweek that is!


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

here's some a la carte heli skiing: http://www.silvertonmountain.com/page/experience/hel. could be fun when paired w/ silverton. if you're going to drop the money for a full day on a heil go to BC. there's an operation or two based out of revelstoke that sounds fun and if paired with the mtn. up there could be a killer vacation.

dan


----------



## ManuelHung (Jul 28, 2005)

I've gone with El Diablo a couple times and it was great! The terrain isn't very steep but still fun. I would definetly work in a day at Silverton while your down there!


----------



## jonpowder (Dec 10, 2008)

*El diablo snowcat skiing*



hullflyer said:


> If you are looking to ski the San Juans check out El Diablo Snowcat Tours. Great guys. Fun terrain. El Diablo Snowcat Skiing & Snowboarding - Durango and Silverton, Colorado - Guided Mountain Tours


 El diablo is great, super fun terrain and the guides were like skiing with your bro's. I think they are now called Silverton Powder Cats


----------



## jonpowder (Dec 10, 2008)

*silverton powder cats*

I have skied with the majority of the cat skiing operations in Colorado, the real deal is Silverton Powder Cats. The terrain is off the hook and the guides are great, they wanted powder worse than us. we got 13 runs in last time, I was actually tired at the end of the day. Silverton is a super fun town to go party in and rooms are cheap. good time.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

*Thanks again guys!*

If my finances work out I am going to try with both, but if not I will definitlely go with the Silverton operation, plus with my Monarch Pass I get free days at Silverton and Durango Mountains - sounds like a fine 3-4 day weekend. I already have 3 - maybe 4 other rippers commited to coming - and the more the merrier (group discounts!), dates are unsure yet, but looking for early spring 4-corners low pressure dumps!


----------

